# Last Night On Cayman



## Ilroy

The last night of our vacation on Grand Cayman enjoying my first Padron 2000. A very pleasant smoke to finish a relaxing week on the beach.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Sounds like a pleasant evening. Safe travels home, Bill!


----------



## Ilroy

Thanks Tobias!! I'm actually home already as of Saturday night...just hadn't put up the picture til now. :mrgreen:


----------



## deadrift

Excellent choice, maybe my favorite cigar. That or the 6000. Seems I compare all my smokes to those two.


----------



## Ilroy

Glad I saved the Padron for the last night since it was pretty calm, while most of the week was fairly windy, so I had to smoke a little faster than I would like or deal with multiple relights without a torch lighter. So the flavor of my other sticks wasn't as good as it normally would have been. I'll just have to try all those a few more times to see how they really are.
@deadrift how much different in flavor are the different vitolas in the x000 series? Are they all close, or is there significant difference betweeen the different sizes? I bought the 2000 since it was my first and was the least expensive...I'll be getting more of those for sure.


----------



## Ethernomad

Ilroy said:


> ...how much different in flavor are the different vitolas in the x000 series? Are they all close, or is there significant difference betweeen the different sizes?


The Padron 3000 & 6000 are very similar in size (5.50 X 52). The difference being the 6000 is a torpedo. The 2000 is slightly smaller and thinner (5 X 50). Some people say the torpedo shape amplifies the flavor delivery to your mouth. Personally, I usually end up cutting up most of the torpedoness in order to get a decent draw. In my opinion the 2000, 3000, and 6000 are very similar flavor/performance wise. I don't usually go for the larger ring gauge vitolas because of the burn issues that seem to accompany them. Also, in the back of my mind I believe having a larger ring gauge messes with the filler/binder/wrapper ratio and thus impacts flavor. This, of course, is an opinion I maintain which hovers precariously between hypothesis and conspiracy theory status...


----------



## Ilroy

Thanks Jarrett...I agree on the ring size as I usually stick to around 50 or less...tried a 60 rg once and although it was fine, it just seemed like a log in my mouth...:mrgreen: Sometimes I'll go up to 52 if its one I particularly like. I was able to bring back some Mag46 and Mag50 from some unnamed island on my return from Cayman, so after I let them sit for awhile, i'll see how they are.


----------



## Ethernomad

Dammit! Now you've got me thinking about Padrons!


----------



## Ilroy

Ethernomad said:


> Dammit! Now you've got me thinking about Padrons!


That's what this forum has been doing to me in the short time I've been here, only not JUST Padrons..............:laugh:


----------



## deadrift

Ilroy said:


> how much different in flavor are the different vitolas in the x000 series?


 @Ilroy, first off, I haven't had all that much experience with cigars in general. Having said that, my experience between these two vitolas has been surprisingly different. The 2000's I'v smoked have been more blue collar, salt of the earth type gigs whereas the 6000's have been much brighter even sweeter ordeals. The 6000's have always given me at least some twang as well. (I've heard that only CC has that so maybe I just don't know what twang is). Some have had it throughout. If it's not twang then whatever it is a killer taste/feel. Maybe I just lucked in to an exceptional box of 6000's, but so far they have been spectacular. I've had only 1- 3000, it was very similar to the 2000. I have a 5000 waiting in the box for me now for yet another comparison. At any rate, they're Padrons, what can go wrong?


----------



## Ethernomad

deadrift said:


> At any rate, they're Padrons, what can go wrong?


^This


----------



## Ilroy

I can't argue with the above statements even with having such little experience so far with Padrons...there's good price on CI right now I just might have to jump on...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ethernomad

@Ilroy, I sent you a pm. Let me know if you received it.


----------



## Ilroy

Ethernomad said:


> @Ilroy, I sent you a pm. Let me know if you received it.


Got it...replied. thanks Jarrett!!


----------



## Cigar Kid

Nice! Makes me miss the Caribbean. Was there last February. Time to book a cruise...


----------

